# Juan Diaz Demonettes Made to order



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

GW is reproducing Juan Diaz Demonettes, and some CSM stuffs for a Limited time.

https://www.games-workshop.com/en-U...24044+366030045+3855522993&_requestid=7917528


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Given the extinction of Fantasy Slaanesh, I can see why the removal of these Demonettes is a worrying sign for many.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

They bringing them BACK, if only for a limited time @Kharn The Complainer


----------

